# oysters



## smittyg (Oct 15, 2009)

the last time we were on the coast we fished an oyster bed, some were not really stuck and could be picked up. My question is is it legal , or HEALTHY to just pick them up and take them home to eat or is it a certain time of year to do it?


----------



## GONoob (Oct 15, 2009)

I know that some areas are off limits b.c of PCB levels.


----------



## brantd (Oct 21, 2009)

oysters are only in season to eat when the month has an "R" in it is the best rule of thumb...


----------



## stev (Oct 21, 2009)

I go to destin a lot and get them all the time even in june july .
The only time oysters are no good are when the fresh water mixes with the salt water too much .The waters are monitored .if this happens they dont pick off the beds . 
Yes it is safe to get oysters from the beds.
These are from last june


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 21, 2009)

The deal about eating oysters in the months only with an R is a myth.It is told by people that don't know what their talking about.The reason people get sick after oysters is because the oysters were not kept cool enough at some point between being harvested and eaten.This came from people i know in the business.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey i had some of those you need to bring more home that pic is making me hungry!!!


----------



## earl (Oct 21, 2009)

In Georgia only certain areas are open to the public. All other beds are private. The Coastal Div. of DNR has a publication and a map for open areas.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> The deal about eating oysters in the months only with an R is a myth.It is told by people that don't know what their talking about.The reason people get sick after oysters is because the oysters were not kept cool enough at some point between being harvested and eaten.



It also has a lot to do with bacteria in the WATER where they were harvested.


----------



## redfishwater (Oct 23, 2009)

Yall are wrong!!  Oysters are never "safe" however they are safer in the winter.  lower H2O temperatures = lower bacterial counts.   This is why you can buy cold pasteurized oysters.


----------



## smittyg (Oct 23, 2009)

redfishwater said:


> Yall are wrong!!  Oysters are never "safe" however they are safer in the winter.  lower H2O temperatures = lower bacterial counts.   This is why you can buy cold pasteurized oysters.



if they are never safe, can they be used as bait?  if so what's being caught with them?


----------



## hevishot (Oct 23, 2009)

most east coast beds are leased...


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 23, 2009)

They are safe enough for me I live 30 minutes from apalachicola bay and we enjoy alot of em.  The state takes samples several times a week in the bay and if the water gets out of wack they shut oystering down till it gets back in order.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 23, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## stev (Oct 23, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Hey i had some of those you need to bring more home that pic is making me hungry!!!


and they are good too.


----------



## blindhog (Oct 23, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Here you go



It ain't got no hot sauce on it.


----------



## MsFit (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, hot sauce is good on them... or hot off the grill with garlic butter!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 23, 2009)

I was in Indian Pass a few years ago, it was hot. I saw a boat in the bay raking these oysters up. Then piling them high on the bow of this old boat. I do not know how many hours these oysters were  exposed in the hot sun but it was a few. I ain't eating no oyster unless I pick it myself. I do not trust how some folks handle food.


----------



## blindhog (Oct 23, 2009)

I have gotton sick twice eating raw oysters.  Both times right around xmas.

You do not want that.  the one time I was s*******g blood!

They CAN make you real sick.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

When I was getting my Biology degree I ran across some research that implied the odds of contracting hepatitis was drastically reduce w/ mild consumption of OH.
sooooo

then I never eat mine runny, only on the edges of dry...roasted only on a hot plate or grill.
Heat is goood.

cw


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 23, 2009)

There aint much better in the winter than sitting around the fire at night eating oysters off the gill and out of the oven with butter and parmesian cheese.We do that quite often in the winter.Might even have some grouper on that grill that came off my boat that day. Andy


----------



## UXO (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm all about some steamed oysters dipped in melted butter.  Only way I'll eat them!


----------



## fireant21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> There aint much better in the winter than sitting around the fire at night eating oysters off the gill and out of the oven with butter and parmesian cheese.We do that quite often in the winter.Might even have some grouper on that grill that came off my boat that day. Andy



Amen brother!


----------



## Limitless (Oct 25, 2009)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> The deal about eating oysters in the months only with an R is a myth.It is told by people that don't know what their talking about.The reason people get sick after oysters is because the oysters were not kept cool enough at some point between being harvested and eaten.



Y'all will get used to the newbie "sham-rock fisher".  You'll find that he knows everything about everything.  Hopefully, after awhile he'll get over himself.


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Limitless said:


> Y'all will get used to the newbie "sham-rock fisher".  You'll find that he knows everything about everything.  Hopefully, after awhile he'll get over himself.


Get a life.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 27, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Here you go



dang im hungry now...time for a crawfish and oyster cookout!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 27, 2009)

The "R" months are cooler.Cooler water= less bacteria. Common sense.


----------



## brantd (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you Dave !...not gonna go running to eat oysters in the dog days of AUGUST.


----------

